# Cichlids



## jcagg (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi everyone I have a 75 gallon bow front tank how many cichlids can I put into tank ?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Depends on your choice of fish.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Cichlids are a HUGE group of fish. You could have a huge colony of shelldwellers, or you could have 1 oscar. Best thing to do is decide on a species you want, and then work around that.


----------

